# It Had To Be Done!



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

OK, I've crossed the line and joined. Figure I've had my £30 worth of advice from you lot and now it's time to pay up and get honest. Besides, I like those new badges and fancy a trip to Duxford.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Well done I'm on holiday this week but your pack will be sent out early next week


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats, welcome to the club  

Paul


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Fair play buddy, I like your attitude  You sound like someone who would have contributed when the site went down last year.

Welcome on board 

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top man welcome to the club


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Found my membership number on the email, so I'll sort out the post badge later.


----------

